# Flamingo jan '08



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Left my house at about 630 on friday morning to go pick up the boat from pugar. I was on my way after breakfast and what not. Ended up getting to Flamingo at 2:30ish. As I pulled up to the Ramp I look out at the array of keys reflcting off of the glass. I look out the marina and a Tarpon gently breaks the glass to force me to move a bit fast to get out on the water. 
Friday pics
























































The night was great with lots of luaghs and good food by the fire.

Saturdays pics with mikey aboard the B2:y:
















Captain mikey at the helm








Bill and Owen
























Dead lizard








Mikey hooked up








the end result...








on the way home








Headed back to Flamingo after a great day in Florida Bay








I had a great time out there mikey thanks for the trip, you boat is badass 
Saturday night was another great night by the fire, many drinks were downed(mountian dew) and I luaghed really hard as always.

Sunday I woke up and headed to the ramp at 7 I looked at the water and it looked out at the Bay and it looked a little choppy so I decided to head north without even wetting a line on sunday.

after spending three days in flamingo I have found a new favorite place on earth.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks like a good trip. Where did you guys stay?


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice pics Tanner. I'll get mine uploaded sometime tomorrow. 


Tom - We camped in the Flamingo campground (loop B).


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a blast.  

Nice report Tanner. 

Is RJ using hand signals? ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Looks like you guys had a blast.
> 
> Nice report Tanner.
> 
> Is RJ using hand signals? ;D ;D ;D ;D


I think he is telling Tanner that he is number "1" 

Looks like a great trip. I cant wait to see the rest of the pics!


----------



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice report--saw that teal panga on the inside of Bradley Key. Tight lines...


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> Nice report--saw that teal panga on the inside of Bradley Key. Tight lines...



Were you guys in like a green gladesskiff/gladesmen working along the mangroves Sunday morning?


----------



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

Beavis - yeah, that wuz me.


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

looks like you guys had a great time sorry I missed most of you
only person I came across was in a black beer cooler


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

cool stuff, i have that same "tarpon" buff as your buddy.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

I have the same one too 

I am going to pick up another one soon.


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

Great report and pics. Ain't Flamingo THE place to go!!


----------

